# Late Report 20th Overnighter Fun Trip



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Went straight to the edge and figured we could get our snapper along with some grouper, well we ended up doing really good on the grouper which I would rather have anyway. Caught three nice Red Grouper, six beautiful Scamps, and a handful of snapper. Hooked a big loggerhead on a freeline who came to the surface next to the boat, he spit it out and swam away fine. Had a trio of peanuts swim up and hooked two and couldn't get the third to bite so tried to cast net him without success. Worked our way out to deeper water to try for some snowies and got one little golden tile which was our first, so thought that was pretty cool, not much other luck. Went out deeper and set up for a little swordfishing for the night with one knockdown that felt like a sword, then an hour later got nailed only to reel in a 9ft hammerhead which I thought was gonna be our first sword, DAMNIT!!! No more hits that night, laid down then our XMweather alarm went off at 4 am and had to run from some nasty storms, that thing is awesome, don't think I would ever go offshore without that or my autopilot again, wanted to do some trolling that morning but weather man was way off so trucked back through some nasty chop rest of the way home and ended up running out of gas 200 ft from the boat ramp. All in all a good fun trip for the books!!! \'''/ Tails Up


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice, water looks good in the pictures- nice mess of fish thks for the report


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice haul. Maybe bring extra 10 gal. of fuel next time. Thanks for report.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like ya'l had a good time and got some dinner too. glad ya made it back safe.


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

What method was used to get the boat from 200ft to boat ramp?


----------



## Squall Line (May 3, 2011)

Nice catch, pretty lucky with where you ran out of fuel all things considered!


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

double post. sorry


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

There was a ski boat pulling a tube right next to us so we flaged him down and were at the dock in minutes, pretty lucky.


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice! Lol


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

CaptScoob38 said:


> Went straight to the edge and figured we could get our snapper along with some grouper, well we ended up doing really good on the grouper which I would rather have anyway. Caught three nice Red Grouper, six beautiful Scamps, and a handful of snapper. Hooked a big loggerhead on a freeline who came to the surface next to the boat, he spit it out and swam away fine. Had a trio of peanuts swim up and hooked two and couldn't get the third to bite so tried to cast net him without success. Worked our way out to deeper water to try for some snowies and got one little golden tile which was our first, so thought that was pretty cool, not much other luck. Went out deeper and set up for a little swordfishing for the night with one knockdown that felt like a sword, then an hour later got nailed only to reel in a 9ft hammerhead which I thought was gonna be our first sword, DAMNIT!!! No more hits that night, laid down then our XMweather alarm went off at 4 am and had to run from some nasty storms, that thing is awesome, don't think I would ever go offshore without that or my autopilot again, wanted to do some trolling that morning but weather man was way off so trucked back through some nasty chop rest of the way home and ended up running out of gas 200 ft from the boat ramp. All in all a good fun trip for the books!!! \'''/ Tails Up


Good report now please explain to me what is a loggerhead and trio of peanuts


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

The LH is the big arse Turtle and no clue on the peanuts....lost me at on the net part...maybe a good bait fish for something bigger?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

ctilton said:


> The LH is the big arse Turtle and no clue on the peanuts....lost me at on the net part...maybe a good bait fish for something bigger?


Peanut (Dolphin/Mahi) :thumbsup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Okay thank you :thumbup: Learn something every day on this forum:thumbsup:


----------

